# Muskrat recipes.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*MUSKRAT AND ONIONS*

1 muskrat
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. paprika
1/2 c. flour
3 tbsp. fat
3 lg. onions, sliced
1 c. sour cream

Soak muskrat overnight in salted water (1 tablespoon salt to 1 quart water). Drain, disjoint and cut up. Season with 1 teaspoon salt, paprika, roll into flour and fry in fat until browned. Cover muskrat with onion, sprinkle onions with 1/2 teaspoon salt. Pour in the cream. Cover skillet tightly and simmer for 1 hour. Serves 4.

*MUSKRAT MEAT LOAF*

1 1/2 lbs. ground muskrat
2 eggs, beaten
1/3 c. dry crumbs
1 c. evaporated milk
1/4 onion, minced or grated
1/4 tsp. thyme
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce

Soak muskrat overnight in salted water (1 tablespoon salt to 1 quart water). Remove meat from bones and grind. Mix ground meat thoroughly with other ingredients. Place in meat loaf dish. Place dish in pan containing hot water. Bake in a moderate oven (350 degrees) for 1 1/4 to 2 hours. Yield 6-8 servings.

 Al


----------

